# Sloppy Sitters



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Is your dog a sloppy sitter too? Please post pictures.

Here's Griff being a sloppy sitter:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a good looking sloppy sitter you have there. Oakly does that too. I'll have to dig up a picture tonight.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Tom doesn't, but as long as they're comfy


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beau sits like that all the time. I dont have any pictures of him, though because when I do get the camera, he will lay down.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Beau sits like that all the time. I dont have any pictures of him, though because when I do get the camera, he will lay down.


jake does that too...he doesnt like the flash


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Is your dog a sloppy sitter too? Please post pictures.
> 
> Here's Griff being a sloppy sitter:


he looks a lot like jake.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

over 200 pictures of Tucker and this is the closest I could find to "sloppy sitting" lol


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Not Abby, but Finny is a really sloppy sitter


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

It's interesting, when Rookie is just hanging out in the yard or looking out the window, he's definitely a sloppy sitter. But when I give the sit command, he sits for his dinner, or he sits to have his leash put on, it's a very upright sit.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Does this count? Mister loves to sit on the stairs like this and every morning as he waits for me to come down, he sits and waits like this!  When he's waiting for a treat, he sits beautifully!

Sunny is a leaner. She leans forward as if something might fall on her head at any moment. It really bugs me, but I can't seem to get her to relax. I swear if she ever was found as a stray somewhere (which will never happen of course!) people would think she was beaten!! She is so darned sensitive! You can see how she is leaning slightly forward in the avatar pic. I don't have good ones of her doing it because it bugs me so much!:bowl:


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

foreveramber said:


> he looks a lot like jake.


The pic of Jake with the soccer ball reminds me of one I have of Sunny with her soccer ball, looking forlorn and waiting for someone to play!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Yup...Jester is a sloppy sitter sometimes too...


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Haha Karen - that's so funny the way Mister sits! What a cutie he is! 
If Sunny leans forward it probably means she has a good front - since most of the weight goes there if she's put together right. Sounds good huh? :

Loving all the sloppy sitters - Griff does it best like the pic I showed when he's tired. His favorite sitting position is to sit ON you. :doh:


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

What a Handsome Boy
Mike


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

We have a couple of them that are sloppy sitters but I am sure there is no need to look for pictures. i would have deleted them off the camera and told them to sit right. LOL Mean daddy!!!!


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

both mine are sloppy sitters ill try and get sum pics!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> We have a couple of them that are sloppy sitters but I am sure there is no need to look for pictures. i would have deleted them off the camera and told them to sit right. LOL Mean daddy!!!!


Exactly! Sunny looks downright *weird* when she leans forward so much and lowers her head.  They would make great "before" pics if she was a rescue dog!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> Yup...Jester is a sloppy sitter sometimes too...


Cindy,

When did Jester sprout his tongue spots? I don't remember him having them as a wee pup. Sunny got her big, visible one after a year I think. So weird!

Also, that's the same door you took his puppy pics in front of, right? The ones as he grew?


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

My boys are not sloppy sitters, but they are sloppy eaters, drinkers and droolers!! LOL.:


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't have any pictures on this computer to look through...maybe on the old computer in the basement.

At any rate, we call those 'puppy sits' and think they're really cute.


----------

